# Neither the Credit Card nor the Security Cheque



## Branded [EXPAT] (Jul 2, 2010)

I applied for a credit card about 3 months ago with a back that was supposedly of some repute. they had me sign an application which included a blank security cheque.

3 months later I am still awaiting the receipt of the credit card. The bank refuses to return the cheque. The agent/relationship manager is unable to provide me with convincing answers. 

Is there any other organization that monitors banks for such issues that I can complain to? Could I complain to Dubai police about the security deposit cheque?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Branded [EXPAT] said:


> I applied for a credit card about 3 months ago with a back that was supposedly of some repute. they had me sign an application which included a blank security cheque.
> 
> 3 months later I am still awaiting the receipt of the credit card. The bank refuses to return the cheque. The agent/relationship manager is unable to provide me with convincing answers.
> 
> Is there any other organization that monitors banks for such issues that I can complain to? Could I complain to Dubai police about the security deposit cheque?


When I first came here I was told a story about a bank error that resulted in the security cheque being presented, bounced and customer was sent straight to jail. Made me think twice about handing over the blank cheque but hey what can you do?

You are right to push them hard for return of cheque, ask for the manager and when they refuse to provide you the cheque ask to see their manager. 

Or try sending in a letter to the editor naming the bank.


----------

